# just wondering



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

is it at all possible to plow with a grand cherokee without murdering the appearance? I've just been playing with the idea probably wont do it but id be nice to know that i can if i wanted to... if i did go ahead with it i'd probably wait till its paid for.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Anything is possible with enough money. Destroy the appearance? You can get plows that only have a little mount underneath when the plows off. but as far as are plow mounts available for it? Go to the different websites they will tell ya. Western shows not mount, only ones for a wrangler. I'm going to guess this guess is a unibody therefore you might hafta look hard to find a mount. Meyer does show PERSONAL plows for your jeep so this would work ok proboly as a backup or driveway machine but don't be expecting to ram piles and not damage the unibody, Sno way also shows a mount availble.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

we had a 2001 Limited with the 4.7L in it, i always looked for a plow for it because it would have been a beast with that engine, but i could never find one. We have a 2005 now with the HEMI in it, and nobody makes anything to fit that. Hate the IFS.


----------

